# 4473: 100,000+ Attempted Illegal Gun Purchases



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Per year under the Obama administration with an average of 32 prosecutions sought per year. Ole' Barry and Holder had to keep those gang bangers out on the street to ratchet up the gun related crimes. Absolutely criminal and the current AG better be prosecuting like 100%.



> More than 100,000 convicted felons or other "prohibited persons" tried to buy guns each year during President Barack Obama's administration by lying on their applications, but the Justice Department only considered prosecuting about 30 to 40 people each year, according to a Daily Caller News Foundation investigation.
> 
> The Obama administration may have publicly aligned itself with anti-gun activists, but it consistently turned a blind eye to prosecute known criminals who tried to buy guns.
> 
> A June 2016 Justice Department Inspector General's report revealed that between 2008 and 2015 the U.S. Attorneys office considered prosecuting "less than 32 people per year" for lying on form 4473, the federal application to buy guns.


Obama Rarely Prosecuted Illegal Gun Buys | The Daily Caller


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

A member of our church group might be on that list.
He was telling us he went to trade a gun he'd bought at
a show in the 1980's. It was legal to just buy and walk
then in CA. He went to trade the gun a few years 
ago and it came up stolen. He was in some hot 
water, paid a fine, and was lucky he didn't lose his
gun rights here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lie on one 4473 (With successful prosecution ) lose 2A/RTKBA for 10 Years


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is the plan they want them to get them guns so they do not prosecute. Knowing full well they will keep trying and will in the end get one. It plays to their agenda.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> That is the plan they want them to get them guns so they do not prosecute. Knowing full well they will keep trying and will in the end get one. It plays to their agenda.


Yes sir. They try to set-up certain circumstances to allow criminal use of firearms to increase in order to set the stage for more gun control with the end game of confiscation.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Thus voting Turd Party or Lie-bertarian enables the Democrat Gun grabbers even more ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stockton said:


> A member of our church group might be on that list.
> He was telling us he went to trade a gun he'd bought at
> a show in the 1980's. It was legal to just buy and walk
> then in CA. He went to trade the gun a few years
> ...


How did that work on a federal form?

Did the dealer X-check a state data base?

This state is as bad as Cal., there is no gun check just the person.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> How did that work on a federal form?
> 
> Did the dealer X-check a state data base?
> 
> This state is as bad as Cal., there is no gun check just the person.


It came up during his wait period.
The PD was called by the dealer. I am 
projecting that the dealer processed the
state paperwork which includes serial 
number on the rifle and it was in a stolen
weapons database.

I was just talking to a friend about it just
now. He said the PD let him plea to a 
possession of stolen property charge. He
paid a fine and was put on probation
6 months. It did not impact his 2A rights
beyond that. The PD where he lives is
very pro 2A and offers a lot of permits to 
its residents.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One prosecution out of over 100,000 violations means one thing. Government is not interested in denying criminals access to firearms. It is only interested in denying upstanding citizens access to fire arms.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

High crime means more money, dept. employees and more power to those in the right places.

Look what the BATFags have done to increase their piece of the pie.

Field agents have so little to do they try to create entrapment cases where none existed, I have seen it.

Gun crime is not going to go away in the near future unless we can get rid of the demonrats.

It is just a money siphon tool for the political powers,

donate to get rid of guns, donate to keep guns, donate, donate, donate, dona-----.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> One prosecution out of over 100,000 violations means one thing. Government is not interested in denying criminals access to firearms. It is only interested in denying upstanding citizens access to fire arms.


Very true.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are rare cases someone may not know. Example a person charged 20 years ago and case never went to trail but DA never dropped it. 20 years latter person applies and is denied because it shows up as active case. Current DA refuse to do anything so it keeps another from having a gun. Case will never be tried it will never be drop and different form of gun control.


----------

